# Hayfever flare ups while filling haynets!



## JessieJerry (Jan 20, 2019)

I part loan a horse and we have recently switched from haylage to hay. Unfortunately, I am really struggling with what I assume is hayfever. I take one hayfever tablet in the morning, a second and third tablet a short while before and after I start filling haynets *and* I wear a dust mask and gloves, but it makes very little difference. My lips itch and swell, my eyes become red, puffy, itchy and start to water, I sneeze incessantly, and my neck ends up with a rash. It starts a horrible barking and spluttery cough that lasts for hours and my breathing consists of continuous squeaking and crackling noises, although I can breathe totally fine. Does anybody have any tips on how to handle the hay without ending up a complete mess?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Hay has the same effect on me.

You can buy masks which cover your mouth and nose from your Pharmacist.


----------



## JessieJerry (Jan 20, 2019)

Are they the same sort of thing as what you get in B&Q/Screwfix etc? I've tried several varieties and none have been particularly effective, although I haven't tried any pharmaceutical brands yet.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@JessieJerry: A friend of mine used to soak the hay for this reason. . . but this is a hassle and more time-consuming, clearly. Out of interest, why did you switch from haylage?
I also know someone who feeds their mare soaked hay as the horse has COPD. By ''soaked'' I don't necessarily mean left for hours but a couple of slices under the tap for a short while; it's amazing how much muck comes out of it.


----------

